# Favorite Plants



## Azrubêl (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey everyone! What are some of your favorite plants? By that I mean herbs or spices or medicinal plants. But also all types of plants are welcome!

I like green tea, ginger, Reishi Mushroom, Blue Lotus! And also pipe-weed(the green kind, that is) .


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 4, 2017)

My favorite is lilac, because I love the smell.


----------



## Azrubêl (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice! I can't picture exactly what lilac smells like, but I'm guessing it's something in the direction of lavender or orchid

OMG this exists now: Flora of Middle-Earth
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0190276312/?tag=r-r-20

I am ordering this and cannot wait. It's a complete compilation of every plant Tolkien mentions, including etymologies, etc, written by a biologist. 400 pages with illustrations, wow.


----------

